# I'm Not Crying, You're Crying



## jar546 (Apr 4, 2021)

See?


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 5, 2021)

one of the best


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Apr 5, 2021)

Very inspirational!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 5, 2021)

Saw it before, thought I could make it........NOT! 

Great commercial!


----------



## JessicaBaker (May 18, 2021)

Nice commercial!


----------



## ADAguy (May 26, 2021)

!!! how much time do "each of you" have left? Went to the Doc's yesterday and found to my surprise that I have lost 20lbs teleworking ( maybe by avoiding drive throughs?)
Lose another 100 and I will be back to high school (dreamer!).


----------



## cda (May 26, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> !!! how much time do "each of you" have left? Went to the Doc's yesterday and found to my surprise that I have lost 20lbs teleworking ( maybe by avoiding drive throughs?)
> Lose another 100 and I will be back to high school (dreamer!).



Weigh to go!!!

I worked but started loosing, till the restrictions started relaxing…

Trying to get back to my birth weight


----------

